# Anyone tried TheGameCollection?



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm checking the site for quite a while but i'm still skeptic(I'm new to online shopping).
Here's the link http://www.thegamecollection.net/ 
and i would like to buy a game from them.
Did anyone try them out?


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 14, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I'm checking the site for quite a while but i'm still skeptic(I'm new to online shopping).
> Here's the link http://www.thegamecollection.net/
> and i would like to buy a game from them.
> Did anyone try them out?


 

Why does that look like it will send a burned disk in a letter envelope to me..


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Why does that look like it will send a burned disk in a letter envelope to me..


 

Well i'm thinking to get a 3DS game from them.
I guess the worst case scenario would be a SD card with the icon of the game lol.
Was checking their facebook page and some people say they are good while other don't(wrong game sent,delivery took long etc).
But Pokemon X for 34 Euro! Dunno to get X from them for 34 Euro of from shopto.net for 43 Euro.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/25843175
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/The_Game_Collection
http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.thegamecollection.net


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 14, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/25843175
> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/The_Game_Collection
> http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.thegamecollection.net


 

Well i'd rather that a temper says about how reliable they are but eh, i guess they are fine, gonna preorder at TGC cause its lot cheaper.
Thanks for posting btw.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wanna say that i ordered from them and didn't had problems.
The only con about it is that you can't pay with unverified paypal.
Ordered 4 things, 1 item got lost but they sent me another one. Great shop!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 11, 2014)

I've used them a few times myself without any issues too, they are a pretty big online retailer with a good reputation so are pretty legit.


----------



## icyturnwill (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the site, since I'm a new user of 3ds, I would really love to get the great games now! Cheers!


----------

